# Gta 5 Money



## lucker1 (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo, suche jemanden der mir gegen 10€ GTA5 Onlinemoney machen kann.

Bitte schnellstens melden, danke

LG


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2016)

Hä?
Oo


----------



## PCamateur (26. Juni 2016)

ich glaube, du solltest deine Anfrage etwas näher spezifizieren.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Juni 2016)

Gegen Vorkasse mach ich soviel OnlineMoney wie du willst.


----------



## lucker1 (26. Juni 2016)

Gta 5 Online PC, am besten im Spiel drin direkt so machen, dass ich Geld bekomme


----------



## lucker1 (26. Juni 2016)

*bitte melden wer es wirklich kann*


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Juni 2016)

Ähm du willst also gern von Rockstar in GTA V gebannt werden und hier auch gleich mit ?


----------



## lucker1 (26. Juni 2016)

eigentlich nicht, na dann vergesst meine frage, dann mache ich es nicht


----------



## svd (26. Juni 2016)

Es gibt doch diese GTA5-CashCards zu kaufen. Auf eBay bekommst du für ca. 10€ 1.25Mio GTA5-Dollars?


----------



## lucker1 (26. Juni 2016)

achso ok


----------



## TheSinner (28. Juni 2016)

Oder einfach im Spiel fragen / die Ohren spitzen. Hacker die Währung herbeizaubern gibts (oder gabs zumindest noch vor zwei Monaten) recht häufig, wichtig soll dabei bloß sein das Geld zügig umzusetzen da es dann nicht mehr mitgelöscht wird. 

Natürlich immer auf eigenes Risiko inklusive möglichem Accountverlust


----------

